# Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs



## Auangler (2. März 2005)

Hallo Angler,#h 
ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch und zwar wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs|kopfkrat .


Habt ihr eine Formel zum ausrechnen oder eine Ahnung;+ .Ihr könnt auch schätzen.

M.f.G.

Auangler,
Lars...
 SCHUSS UND DANKE!!!|wavey:


----------



## Hummer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Berechnung des Wurfgewichts bei Angelruten
Englische Ruten haben oft die Angabe »lbs. als Information zur Angabe der Belastbarkeit. Diese Angabe bezeichnet eine »Testkurve«. Die Testkurve stellt die maximale Belastungsgrenze der Rute in englischen Pfund (lb. oder lbs.) dar. Bei der Umrechnung in ein Wurfgewicht muß ein Sicherheitspuffer von 10% mit eingerechnet werden, damit die Rute beim Wurf nicht überbelastet wird.

Die Testkurve kann man mit folgender Formel in ein normales Wurfgewicht umrechnen:

1 engl. Pfund (lbs. oder lb.) = 454,5 gr.
1 Ounze (Unze) (oz.) = 28,4 gr.

(Testkurve in lbs. x 454,5 gr.)/ 16 - 10% = optimales Wurfgewicht (WG)

Beispiel:
2 lbs. x 454,5 = 909 gr. : 16 = 56,8 gr. max. WG - 10% (Sicherheitspuffer) = 51 gr. opt. WG

Quelle: http://www.efishing.de/formeln/formeln.htm

Nach dieser Formel wäre das optimale Wurfgewicht für eine 2,75 lb Rute 70 gr. Man kann das aber nicht so pauschal sagen, da die Angaben der Hersteller oft nicht der Realität entsprechen. Also ausprobieren.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## dropback (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Mahlzeit,
sieht so aus als müsste hier erst mal etwas Basiswissen vermittelt werden.
Ich nehme mal an das du wissen willst wieviel Blei du mit einer 2,75lbs Rute werfen kannst, oder?
Die Testkurve der Rute gibt an wieviel Gewicht nötig ist um die Rutenspitze im rechten Winkel (90°) zum Handteil zu bringen. 1lbs sind ~454 Gramm. Wären bei 2,75lbs dann ~1248,5 Gramm.
Als Faustregel für die Ermittlung des Wurfgewichtes kann man von 1/16 der Testkurve ausgehen (In diesem Fall dann ~80 Gramm). Das ist schon mal ein guter Anhaltspunkt, kann aber von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich sein, je nachdem ob die Ruten eher eine Spitzenaktion oder eine durchgehende Aktion haben.
Ich habe 2 Sätze 2,75lbs Ruten, für den einen Satz sind 90 Gramm ideal, bei dem anderen 75-80 Gramm.
Grüße
drop
Mist, war ich ein bisschen zu langsam |supergri


----------



## Hummer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



> Ich habe 2 Sätze 2,75lbs Ruten, für den einen Satz sind 90 Gramm ideal, bei dem anderen 75-80 Gramm.



Siehste, das meinte ich. Du kannst ja die 70 gr als Anfangsgewicht nehmen und Dich langsam nach oben tasten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Um welche Rute geht es Dir denn speziell? Dann kann man vielleicht aus Erfahrung sagen, was der Blank "abkann".

Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur das Rantasten. Ich habe z.B. zwei 2,5lbs-Ruten, die aber so kräftig ausfallen, dass ich 3-3,5oz (85-98 Gramm) ohne jeden Skrupel durchziehe und erst bei 4oz (112 Gramm) etwas vorsichtiger werde.


----------



## carperphilipp (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

also wie viel sind den dann wurfgewicht bei einer 3,90m langen karpfenrute mit einem wurfgewicht von 3 lbs..wie viel gramm wurfgewicht sind das...?


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Nach der obigen Formel wären es:

3 x 454,5 g = 1363,5 g
1363,5 g:16 = 85,22 g
85,22 g-10 % = 76,7 g

Ich persönlich halte rund 77 g für eine 3 lbs Rute für vieeeel zu wenig! Ich würde mal so auf 110- 130 g für das optimale Wurfgewicht tippen. Bei meinen 2,75 lbs Ruten ziehe ich 112 g noch voll durch (und komme damit weiter als mit 100 g). 
Also ich würde mich auch von unten ran tasten um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 
Bei meinen Ruten halte ich es aber (zur Zeit) anders: Wenn die das von mir angebundene WG nicht packen, dann kann ich sie nicht gebrauchen...
So müssen die Teile auch schon mal 175g rausschlenzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angel-Suchti (5. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Hallo^^ bin anfänger im karpfenangeln und habe mir nun eine recht günstige 2,75lbs Karpfenrute gekauft.
habe bis jetzt ein 60gr. flossenblei am casting Boom dran. wollte wissen ob das gewicht für eine Selbsthakmontage reicht, oder ob ich mehr nehmen sollte bzw. wie viel ich noch nehmen kann bis die Rute sich nich überlastet.!?


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

ich werf mit meinen 2,75lb ruten immer 100 gramm bleie, teilweise mit pva-säcken!

...ist bis jetzt immer gut gegangen!


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Und wie weit wirfst du damit??


----------



## Petri (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

haben die 2 3/4 bleie von fox nicht genau 78gr?

meiner meinung nach wird das werfen schwerer, wenn das blei auch schwerer wird. 

finde die 78gr ideal. damit kannst sicher 80 bis 100 meter schaffen, wenn Du die entsprechenden ruten hast.

Nur sollte man sich dabei fragen, ob so ne wurfweite wirklich nötig ist. Zum einen wirst kaum genau nen spot treffen und zum anderen hast dann vielleicht schon nen guten spot um 70 meter überworfen^^


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Mahlzeit,


carperphilipp schrieb:


> also wie viel sind den dann wurfgewicht bei einer 3,90m langen karpfenrute mit einem wurfgewicht von 3 lbs..wie viel gramm wurfgewicht sind das...?


Grobe Richtung : 100-110gr.
*Aber*
 So was kann mal leider nicht 100%ig festlegen oder umrechnen.
Auch wenn auf den Ruten 3 lbs drauf steht gibts in Sachen Wurfgewicht je nach Marke und Model Unterschiede.
Meine 3lbs Ruten lassen sich mit 110gr am weitesten werfen. Wenn ich aber nicht weit werfen muß zieh ich auch mit 130gr voll durch.
Und nicht vergessen das auch die Wurftechnik ne Rolle spielt. Da gibts dann auch wieder persönliche Vorlieben in Sachen WG. So kommen ganz schnell unterschiedliche Weiten zusammen.
 Da hilft nur eins. Unterschiedliche Gewichte nehmen und testen .. teste.... testen ...tes.......


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

ich hab letztes jahr nen spot auf 80 meter entfernung gefischt... chub outcast 2,75lb 100gramm + pva sack !

allerdings zieh ich nie ganz durch, weil ein bisschen angst hab ich schon, dass es brechen könnte|rolleyes


----------



## Angel-Suchti (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Thx für info^^ morgen werde ich das erste mal ansitzen^.
hab 5 Tage mit Mais angefüttert.
mal sehen^^ sonst werde ich noch weiter anfüttern!
hab als rute eine >DAM spezi composite carp< is ne sehr günstige Rute


----------



## darth carper (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Ich fühle mich immer so minderwertig zwischen den ganzen Wurfwundern!


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Sag bloß du schaffst auch keine 80m mit PVA??


----------



## Angel-Suchti (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Kein ding


----------



## c.peschke (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



Auangler schrieb:


> Hallo Angler,#h
> ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch und zwar wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs|kopfkrat .
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier |supergri

Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

bei mir is auch nach ca 60/70metern schluss , ohne pva ^^ mit pva lieg ich ca bei 40metern, blei is ca 85gramm, mit einer 2,5lbs rute (noch echte 2,5lbs, heutzutage wohl eher 3lbs?)


----------



## Bellaron (23. August 2010)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



Jan Lintermanns schrieb:


> ich hab letztes jahr nen spot auf 80 meter entfernung gefischt... chub outcast 2,75lb 100gramm + pva sack !
> 
> allerdings zieh ich nie ganz durch, weil ein bisschen angst hab ich schon, dass es brechen könnte|rolleyes


 
Never Ever Niiiiiiemals!


----------



## Alroundangler1995 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



c.peschke schrieb:


> Schau mal hier |supergri
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Christoph



Heißt dass,dass ich mit einer Karpfenrute mit 2 3/4 lbs mit 260 gramm bLei angeln kann?


----------



## Seedy (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



Jan Lintermanns schrieb:


> ich hab letztes jahr nen spot auf 80 meter entfernung gefischt... chub outcast 2,75lb 100gramm + pva sack !
> 
> allerdings zieh ich nie ganz durch, weil ein bisschen angst hab ich schon, dass es brechen könnte|rolleyes



Ich glaube hier kann Jemand keine Entfernungen abschätzen.
Oder meinst du so PVA-Säcke wo 5 Maiskörner mit drinnen sind ?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



Alroundangler1995 schrieb:


> Heißt dass,dass ich mit einer Karpfenrute mit 2 3/4 lbs mit 260 gramm bLei angeln kann?



Unglaublich, was soll man dazu sagen?#q
Dazu der Nick mit einem "l" |peinlich=> Herr schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!!!:c


----------

